# The closest thing to an Anarcho-Communist Global Revolution



## AnarchistRon (Mar 25, 2011)

A few things you should understand about the movement I am about to advertise:

1) It was conceived following numerous requests by the viewers of the highly controversial film "Zeitgeist"--although the movement has practically nothing to do with the film, and many of it's constituent members do not support the film whatsoever, including myself. 

2) Anarcho-communism defines its core tenants, but in addition to this it also embraces the application of the scientific method to social concern. 

The website: TheZeitgeistMovement.com

The film everyone should watch, whether they wish to join the revolution or not:


----------



## mistyflowers (Nov 18, 2011)

i havent necesscarily seen this particular ziegiest movie,
but i thought that shit was supportive of the NWO?....


----------



## Earth (Nov 18, 2011)

Interesting.... gonna check this out later...........


----------

